# Looking for a great eye cream...



## MACGoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey guys!

I am trying to find a great eye cream...  I am basically looking for mainly moisturizing, but if it has anti-aging anything I wouldn't be opposed to it!  I want to use it night and day under my eye makeup.

I have been using L'ancome's Resolution Eye cream, and it really irritates my eyes!  All of their creams do...


----------



## scrapbookromance (Nov 20, 2005)

hm. I have some samples of this cream from Victoria's Secret called Recoup Recovery Cream by Aura Science. I was lucky that I got a goodie bag when the King of Prussia Plaza store reopened and had a sample of this in it, because its rather expensive. I think its meant to be used a moisturizer, but I use it under my eyes in the morning to moisturize and it has caffiene in it so I notice it lessening puffiness and I can feel it tingle. Aura Science also has something called Activate Eye Cream which does the same thing but its meant for the eyes - I've read whats on the website and it sounds good.

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/coll...ZZZ  ZZ&bn=AUR

its pricy, so I don't think I will buy a full size of this moisturizer - but I have noticed a difference while using it under my eyes


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks!

Have you or anyone else any recs on Biotherm?  I was reading the sticky at the top and the line sounds interesting...


----------



## scrapbookromance (Nov 20, 2005)

I've read on here about it, but I've never tried it out myself. I agree, it does sound very interesting! maybe they have a website?


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah I was looking around on their site, but I don't know what is good...


----------



## MACreation (Nov 22, 2005)

There's one by Darphin, expensive though, but I had gotten a sample and got addicted to it till it ran out


----------



## martygreene (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm partial to Bobbi Brown's hydrating eye cream. I love it.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 22, 2005)

Biotherms Hydra Deto2x and Age Fitness are lovely so is Kiehl's Creamy Eye Treatment with Advocado.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 22, 2005)

ditto biotherm age fitness eye! also biotherm source therapie eye and densite lift eye.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I'm partial to Bobbi Brown's hydrating eye cream. I love it._

 
I've tried this too and it's amazing, it did an amazing job considering at the time I had horrid dark eye circles.

At the moment, I use sample sachets of Aesop's parsley seed eye serum which noticeably lessens darkness and hydrates the little lines in my eyes but it's worn under moisturiser and I use it at night so not sure if it's good under makeup or not.


----------



## lianna (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know if you can find this where you are but Garnier's Light Eye Contour Cream really works for me, plus it's a drugstore brand so it's really cheap! SGD $8.90.

It's supposed to moisturize, as well as lighten the skin around your eyes and the best part is, it has SPF 15! Very few eye creams I've tried before have SPF so this is a definite plus for me, and it'll help to delay any ageing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a good eye cream for day use.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 28, 2005)

Another one, not a common brand but it's really been quite effective, it's called Sense (pronounced Sen-say, has an acute accent on the last 'e') eye nourisher. You can look at it on www.usana.com 

pretty sure it's available in the US.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

it's pretty high-end but i love Creme de la Mer as an eye cream


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

Caffeine works by slightly _dehydrating_ your skin, you should not rely on them to help with your wrinkle control/prevention needs.


----------

